# who has roach colonies 4 sale?



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

im looking for turk and dubia roach starter colonies but cant seem to find them available to order *now*! anyone got any starter or established colonies for sale or know where i can find some?


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

c'mon guys, someone must know where i can get some. i really dont want to order any more crix as the last lot i got ( 3000 ) turned up dead! :whistling2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I am seperating off a couple of sub-collonies from mine today hun, will see if i can spare some extra - you need to leave them alone 4-6 weeks at least to get going before feeding off them though


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I am seperating off a couple of sub-collonies from mine today hun, will see if i can spare some extra - you need to leave them alone 4-6 weeks at least to get going before feeding off them though


 sounds like a start to me! ive sent you a pm jo.


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to kick-start this thread again (sorry), is there anyone who has, or knows of anyone in surrey or the surrounding areas that has roaches up for grabs. i would ideally like to collect them as postage can be a bit dodgy at this time of year, but i dont want to travel to the end of the earth if you know what i mean............................


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Roughly what sort of size colony are you after and how much are you willing to pay?


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

im basically looking for 10-20 adults both male and female and then offspring from nimph to nearing adult, probably 150-200 mixed, im not exactly sure how much i should be paying. pm me with location and price if you are able to help. cheers, shane.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

there's loads of turks on ebay, mostly small n med though from mantis world i think, thats where i got mine n then i could prob get you the adults you need.


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

i have some adult lobsters for sale?


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

i have dubias sorted, im now looking for turks in my local area,guildford, surrey. anyone???? :2thumb:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

i can do you sum but not sure on numbers that you want, i've got alot of babies n quite a few adults but not a whole lot inbetween, drop me a pm if you wanna come have a look.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

actually looking at my colony i could prob set you up with a starter colony, drop me a pm if your interested :2thumb:


----------

